# Drehzahl errechnen



## MSB (17 Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe eine Motorwelle, die sich zwischen 0-1000 min-1 dreht,
ich habe weiterhin eine Panasonic FP-Sigma mit High-Speed Zähler,
und bekommen 2 Impulse / Umdrehung.

Nun überlege ich gerade wie es sich am schnellsten und genauesten die Drehzahl ermitteln kann,
da mit der Drehzahl ein Asynchrongenerator einer Wasserturbine synchronisiert wird,
muss das ganze relativ genau, und noch wichtiger sehr dynamisch sein.

Im Moment verfolge ich 2 Ansätze:
a) Timerinterrupt z.B. alle 500ms und die Differenz des HSC-Zählers auswerten
b) Mit den Eingang einen Interrupt auslösen, und aus der Zeit von Puls zu Puls die Geschwindigkeit ausrechnen

Beide Varianten haben jeweils einen anderen Nachteil:
a) relativ träge, und unmöglich eine kleine Drehzahl oder Stillstand zu erfassen
b) Wenn die Turbine steht, dann keine Pulse, und somit keine Interruptauslösung,
somit bleibt der letzte Wert trotz Stillstand bestehen.

Nun ist es so, das "fertige" Geräte im Prinzip mit Variante b arbeiten,
allerdings über die Zeit die Frequenz "rückrechnen",
weiß von euch wer wie das funktioniert?
Oder kennt wer irgend einen Befehl auf der Sigma der das gewünschte kann?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (18 Oktober 2008)

Sigma kenn ich zwar nicht, aber hättest Du die Möglichkeit mehr Impulse zu bekommen, z.B. mehr Nocken am Geberrad.
mit 33Hz ist die Auflösung eigentlich zu träge um die dann auch noch bei kleinen Drehzahlen zu erfassen.


----------

